# Pride of Shaunlara - RID Stallion



## KautoStar1 (3 August 2011)

Just curious - why don't the Irish Draught purists like PofS much ?


----------



## ritajennings (3 August 2011)

PofS's Dam Boston Burglar is by Prefairy TB stallion, Ex Outer Limits who herself is out of a TB mare, too much blood there for the true and rare bloodline breeder.


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 August 2011)

thanks Rita.  this makes sense, having found a picture of PofS and his dam and then looked further into her family tree, its full of TB's.  I've often wondered where my RID gets his 'pretty' head from and I suspect its Pride, who is his great grandsire on his sires side.  I can't believe how similar they are facially, its uncanny


----------



## Mynstrel (4 August 2011)

We have a Pride granddaughter & although they may not be popular with purists, if theyre all like the ones Ive seen or heard about its a line that seems to have produced good all round horses thatll have a go at anything & do a decent job at it too so they aren't a bad advert for the breed.


----------



## JanetGeorge (4 August 2011)

Mynstrel said:



			We have a Pride granddaughter & although they may not be popular with purists, if theyre all like the ones Ive seen or heard about its a line that seems to have produced good all round horses thatll have a go at anything & do a decent job at it too so they aren't a bad advert for the breed. 

Click to expand...

I don't think anyone would dispute that Pride of Shaunlara was an excellent sire and produced some very good stock.  But that is part of the 'problem'!  Pride of Shaunlara is one of the 'Big 3' in Irish Draughts - the other 2 being Clover Hill and King of Diamonds.  (And Clover Hill was half Thoroughbred!)  Some 80% of the Irish mare herd have at LEAST one of the Big 3 high up in their pedigree!

So a lot of breeders avoid these bloodlines in the interests of genetic diversity - the Irish Draught is a rare breed - with only about 2000 mares world wide - so in-breeding can be a real problem.

The Big 3 are not QUITE as prevalent in the UK herd - there are other stallions that will be OUR 'Big 3' in 5-10 years time (if they aren't already) - Grey Macha and Touch of the Blues being two who spring to mind.


----------



## Spook (4 August 2011)

Were the TBs used as improvers? Did the Draughts need some "blood"? Was there already a problem with inbreeding prior to this influx of T.B........ just curious.

And we did use P of S ourselves, he got some very good stock with easy temperaments.


----------



## Spook (4 August 2011)

I suppose this makes the ID a warmblood, does it?


----------



## KautoStar1 (5 August 2011)

Spook, wash your mouth out,  LOL


----------



## Spook (5 August 2011)

KautoStar1 said:



			Spook, wash your mouth out,  LOL      

Click to expand...



OK no probs, I liked P of S.


----------



## KautoStar1 (5 August 2011)

me too, he looks a super type and very much like my own RID,  but the mention of ID's being warmbloods is enough to make the purists have heart failure.
And me too for that matter.


----------



## Ladylina83 (5 August 2011)

Interesting thread and aome fantastic replies


----------



## Maesfen (5 August 2011)

Spook said:



			I suppose this makes the ID a warmblood, does it?
		
Click to expand...

Frightened me too when I worked it out but at least it's not a continental one.


----------



## PolarSkye (5 August 2011)

Well you've inadvertantly cleared up something that's been bugging me for a while . . . a friend of mine has a lovely full-up RID  he's nothing like alot of the ones I see out and about . . . he's proper chunky - you'd be hard-pressed to find any "blood" in there at all.  Could it be that he's that rare thing - a "real" ID?

Here he is (in all his glory - I just love this horse):



























P


----------



## ritajennings (5 August 2011)

Mine 
Grace 16.1 9 1/2" bone 






Gloria 16.3 10" bone






 And Gracie's son Archie 16.3 9 3/4" bone PofS his grandsire






Horses I bred at the Royal 1st & Res. Liam, Gloria's son . Gloria 3rd, Gracie 4th, and Gerty Gracie's daughter (and Archies full sister both by Crosstown Dancer) 2nd


----------



## irish_only (5 August 2011)

There are lovely substantial ID's about with plenty of bone, and they can operate too.
Connaught Grey 16.2 10" bone
	
	
		
		
	


	




Heatherdale Roccon 2yo, 15.2, 9 1/4" bone in pic. NFU Youngstock champion at the breed show 2010 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Charlie Boy 16hh 9" bone 3yo jumping a 3'9" oxer with room to spare


----------



## gadetra (6 August 2011)

And the reserver champ in Dublin yeaterday was a fabulous sort-athleteiscm (sp) and bone-a proper chunk of a thing without a coarse head and a super step in him as well. The winner was a real chunk too but Cappa Cassanova really impressed me. 
PoS has a Carrabawn View half brother still standing in Rosscommon I think and he hasn't been that popular either with breed purists. 
It's a real can of worms the Tb in ID thing. As other posters said it's a trade off between breed type, as it is a rare bred and preservation of type is an issue but also performance as the role of ID's has changed and a shift towards the lighter more sportier/blood/modern types is happening. There's also debate around the idea that ID's are a base for the ISh and if bone is lost and they go towards the lighter end of the spectrum it can't be regained but adds poke so the ISH and RID suffer or benefit depending on which side of the fence your on. Hence the Pride of shaulara breed enthusiasts conundrum. 
This could run and run! There are equally valid reasons for both approaches IMHO and every time I try to rationalise one view over the other I end up back in the middle. What I will say is that I would only go to an RID stallion with an RID mare as I think the TB mare on RID stallion works less well than the other way round. However in saying that I have a reverse cross broodie at the minute and she is fantastic (Flagmount King x Lazette xx ex Stubbs Gazette xx) but very much a blood type. But if I wanted something for myself to pootle around on or hunt it's RID all the way-none of those delicate breakable types (I'll have any of those pictured above!)


----------



## gadetra (6 August 2011)

Also on the proliferation of certain bloodlines, you can add Carrabawn View to the list here  soon enough he's everywhere. He was a fabulous stallion though.


----------

